# Baby Mantids



## Heather (Jun 5, 2015)

Noticed my Max. tenuofolia was blooming this morning and when I went to clean it up a bit found two little kids enjoying some hunting time in it. 





Missed this guy's head in the shot...








Oh, here's the other thing I discovered this morning. These guys always surprise me when they bloom.


----------



## Kalyke (Jun 5, 2015)

I love it. I love and encourage mantis and wolf spiders when ever I can. Have you seen an orchid mantis? The most beautiful insect ever.


----------



## Cat (Jun 5, 2015)

We have some of these at work. They like to hangout around the doors at the entrance and attack people as they come in. It's funny to see people run from the little guys :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2015)

Bet it smells good at your place right now.


----------



## John M (Jun 5, 2015)

Won't be long before your 2 become 1. They're cute; but, also cannibalistic.

Agree with Dot. I bet those blooms smell terrific!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 6, 2015)

John M said:


> Won't be long before your 2 become 1. They're cute; but, also cannibalistic.



Baby mantis: "Mommy, what was daddy like?"
Mommy mantis: "Tasty!"


----------



## Ray (Jun 6, 2015)

Several years ago, I moved several egg cases into the greenhouse, anticipating that any insect issues would soon be gone.
What I DIDN'T anticipate was thousands of babies jumping on you when you walked into the greenhouse!!!!


Ray Barkalow
firstrays.com


----------



## Heather (Jun 6, 2015)

John M said:


> Won't be long before your 2 become 1. They're cute; but, also cannibalistic.



Yeah. One seems more "visible", maybe a bit larger too, than the other. Still there this morning but I haven't found #2 yet today.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 7, 2015)

Ray said:


> What I DIDN'T anticipate was thousands of babies jumping on you when you walked into the greenhouse!!!!
> 
> 
> Ray Barkalow
> firstrays.com




Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 7, 2015)

Do you grow them or do they come to your orchid on their own?


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2015)

These guys showed up on their own. We tend to see mantids around quite a lot.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 10, 2015)

Ray said:


> Several years ago, I moved several egg cases into the greenhouse, anticipating that any insect issues would soon be gone.
> What I DIDN'T anticipate was thousands of babies jumping on you when you walked into the greenhouse!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



 I would have had a heart attack !


----------

